
How does the Blockchain Work explained simply (2016) - galfarragem
https://medium.com/the-intrepid-review/how-does-the-blockchain-work-for-dummies-explained-simply-9f94d386e093
======
Z1515M8147
Last night after reading about the Parity Multi Sig attack I decided to
finally try and read up on this subject, but quickly got annoyed with all the
'how bitcoin/blockchain works' videos that repeat the same high level points
without scratching any of my technical itches. That was until I found this
very concise gem of an introduction:

[http://www.imponderablethings.com/2013/07/how-bitcoin-
works-...](http://www.imponderablethings.com/2013/07/how-bitcoin-works-under-
hood.html?m=1)

Via. [https://blog.zeppelin.solutions/the-hitchhikers-guide-to-
sma...](https://blog.zeppelin.solutions/the-hitchhikers-guide-to-smart-
contracts-in-ethereum-848f08001f05)

~~~
dingo_bat
The first link was the first time I really understood something about bitcoin.
I think the key is that it is just technial enough but not too much. Thanks.

